# 7 .6 foot Fisher Minute mount snow plow and snow blowers



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

After 25 years of snow plowing I am finally out of the business. I am selling the following used equipment:

1) 7.6 Fisher minute mount power angle snow plow with lights. I upgraded the 6.9 plow to the 7.6. The mold board and cutting edge are 1 year old with barely any use. The electric motor was also replaced last year with very little use. Plow works perfectly. I will include the vehicle mount which is for a 2012 Jeep wrangler and joy stick control. and all wiring. I will have it all professionally removed by the plow installer.

Everything listed above asking $4000.00

Also I would like to sell two snow blowers. 
1) 8 HP Toro 24 inch power drive snow blower Model 824 older unit but again barely used I did not have many sidewalks on my route it was used for my own house. Asking $300 Or best offer
2) Toro 418 $250.00 or best offer Barely used like new

I'm Located in MIllburn NJ email: [email protected]


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

All of the above are SOLD, thank you


----------

